# "Huffing Hogs"



## frankwright (Aug 10, 2016)

Monday I climbed into the little tripod stand around 5:30am. I was hot and sweaty even though I tried to walk slowly it was still a 300+ yard hike through the woods.

I was just getting settled in and I heard something moving in the brush on the hill behind me. I could not see anything or tell exactly where it was but it went "HUFF" about three times. I had never heard that sound and thought it might be a big boar coon or something.

My friend was on a different part of the land and was a little late getting to a ladder stand. Soon as it got light a big boar was about ten yards to his right and staring him down. He froze with his .17 HMR across his lap but the pig had enough and took off running. He said it "HUFFED" several times as it ran off.

I have heard a lot of hog sounds but this is a new one to me. If I had known for sure that was a pig behind me I would have turned the light on my Glock and searched at the ready.

You hear them "Huffing" before?


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 10, 2016)

It's not uncommon, they'll pop their jaws with it also.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 10, 2016)

I always took it as a sign that you have annoyed them and they were letting you know about it.
The highest percentage of the time it was followed by a bluff charge and then sometimes an actual charge.

Both boars and large sows will do it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2016)

I`d hear em do regular and right in my ear while breaking off milk tushes on baby pigs. They`ll do when mad or surprised by something.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 10, 2016)

Ive walked up on some in the woods that laid still until I got to close. They always jump up and woof at me. I think it's a defensive thing. They know that noise is gonna scare ya. And then there gonna do one of 3 things....either there gonna run over you,  put you up a tree , or there gonna run like crazy in the other direction. We hog hunt. Be also raise a bunch of hogs on the pasture. My pastured pigs are border line friendly and like to get to close for comfort when I go up to check the fence or whatever where they are. So sometimes they'll all be sleeping and I'll try to ease around in there so that they ain't all over me while I work. If I happen to spook them they act like wild hogs and woof like crazy and run off. They can be real loud to. The noise I think Nicodemus is talking about is one of the loud ones. Pigs look out for one another and I hear that noise when I'm up there giving shots and there squealing. It's mostly the bigger hogs that do it and there mouth will be wide open making a real loud , back to back grunt noise. And you better keep your eye on the one doing that. Especially if they can get to ya. Didn't mean to go into detail about domestic pigs. I know your talking about wild ones , but they all make the same noises.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Ive walked up on some in the woods that laid still until I got to close. They always jump up and woof at me. I think it's a defensive thing. They know that noise is gonna scare ya. And then there gonna do one of 3 things....either there gonna run over you,  put you up a tree , or there gonna run like crazy in the other direction. We hog hunt. Be also raise a bunch of hogs on the pasture. My pastured pigs are border line friendly and like to get to close for comfort when I go up to check the fence or whatever where they are. So sometimes they'll all be sleeping and I'll try to ease around in there so that they ain't all over me while I work. If I happen to spook them they act like wild hogs and woof like crazy and run off. They can be real loud to. The noise I think Nicodemus is talking about is one of the loud ones. Pigs look out for one another and I hear that noise when I'm up there giving shots and there squealing. It's mostly the bigger hogs that do it and there mouth will be wide open making a real loud , back to back grunt noise. And you better keep your eye on the one doing that. Especially if they can get to ya. Didn't mean to go into detail about domestic pigs. I know your talking about wild ones , but they all make the same noises.





Yessir, and they`ll eat you up too or make you get over the fence in a hurry.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 10, 2016)

Heard it several times with wild hogs.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 10, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir, and they`ll eat you up too or make you get over the fence in a hurry.


HaHaha..... you know it to !! An old fat sow ain't as slow and fat as she looks.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 10, 2016)

Good information, Thanks!


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 10, 2016)

riverbank said:


> HaHaha..... you know it to !! An old fat sow ain't as slow and fat as she looks.



True for the two-legged ones, too!!


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh DEAR, hope she (SOW) don't see this!!!


----------



## Monty4x4 (Aug 12, 2016)

Next time sling some 10mm at em Frank.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 12, 2016)

mlandrum said:


> Oh DEAR, hope she (SOW) don't see this!!!



She's sow sooooooweeeeee-t


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 13, 2016)

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> It's not uncommon, they'll pop their jaws with it also.



This^^^Heard that a few times with the huff sound!


----------



## frankwright (Aug 14, 2016)

If I had known it was a hog for sure I would have triggered the green light under my Glock 10mm and scanned the area.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 15, 2016)

I unknowingly walked up on some hogs in a thicket on Chattahoochee NF a few months ago.  I heard a woof and then a second later they exploded out of the thicket.  I had gotten to within 15 yds without knowing they were there.  This was my first wild hog encounter, and it got my attention.  I have read on here of hogs charging occasionally.  Had they come at me I would have been toast.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 15, 2016)

jbogg said:


> I unknowingly walked up on some hogs in a thicket on Chattahoochee NF a few months ago.  I heard a woof and then a second later they exploded out of the thicket.  I had gotten to within 15 yds without knowing they were there.  This was my first wild hog encounter, and it got my attention.  I have read on here of hogs charging occasionally.  Had they come at me I would have been toast.


We busted up a sounder of about 30 or more here at the house. they were bedded up in a Japanese orange thicket and we didn't have a clue they were there. We got real close 10 yards or so , before they decided to bolt. It was only me , a 9 year old kid and one dog. Even though we were looking for hogs it still scared the heck out of us. I threw him up onto a low hanging limb and looked for somewhere for myself. Hogs ran right past us. They went in all directions, then they came running back trying to find each other. It was a little bit crazy for sure. That's the biggest group of hogs I've ever seen. The dog went and locked down on one hogs ear and that was all she wrote. Pork chops for supper. That boar wasn't squealing or anything. I had made it back to the ground and the kid could see them from the limb he was sitting on. He pointed me over there to where they were and we got him.......good times. Me and him still talk about that day. We were lucky we didn't get plowed over .


----------



## piedmont1971 (Aug 15, 2016)

I've heard them huff and puff. Had one one night at woods and water growl at me. real low deep growl. he went on for a couple  minutes and never came out of the thicket. think he might've smelled me or something. he sounded big and I was ready to educate him with my 300wsm...haha


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 29, 2016)

I had a really big black razorback looking hog 250-300 lbr come in at 70 yds stiff legging it and chomping one day when bow hunting deer.

He turned and jumped into a creek bed where he found my low moving scent in the bottom.  As soon as he grunted from jumping down the bed be got my scent, blew twice like a big buck then turned tail and hoofed it off at 180 degrees to me.

Yeah I heard it.  Went back 3 days in a row with an AR - no cigar.

Here's one that "huffed" when it nose dived into the dirt.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 29, 2016)

I got huffed at last night by one. I never got to lay eyes on her, but I was slowly slipping along a ridgetops covered in pines and red oaks and there was good feeding sign there. I was soaked in sweat from the mile hike in then STEEP climb up about 400-500' up. I heard the huff just off the side of the ridgetops to my left, and I stopped. I heard it again, then heard running and piglets squealing as they ran away. Heard them make that noise many times. I don't know if she saw, heard, or smelled me. The wind was in my favor so I think she just heard me. Either way she was gone with the wind!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 29, 2016)

Bears will huff also.


----------



## deerstand (Sep 19, 2016)

was going to ask if you had bear in the area. i have had bear huff at me at cooper creek... that will make the hair on the back of your neck stand up...


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 20, 2016)

deerstand said:


> was going to ask if you had bear in the area. i have had bear huff at me at cooper creek... that will make the hair on the back of your neck stand up...



You ought to be standing on your back porch in your underwear with that first cup of coffee just before the light breaks when one (bear) huffs at you close by.......trick is to not spill hot coffee on your bare feet as you try to figure out where you left that stupid door.....yeah, bintherdunnet.


----------



## Roadking65 (Oct 13, 2016)

I heard what sounded like a deer grunt but very low(barritone) tone and low volume very short grunts. At least 3 times but not in sucession. It was still dark, after grunting they went away sounded like a few together. I was thinking it was a deer but others said it had to have been hogs. The area is a low lying moist area with typical hog sign of torn up spots in ground.

Do hogs make grunts like that?


----------

